# Caves Too Beautiful to Be Real...For The Cavelovers



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2014)

Here are 19 caves from around the world that are too beautiful to be real, but they are.  Check out these photos...http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinchack/caves-that-are-too-beautiful-to-be-real#3x6mepw


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2014)

OH Wow!!! and that's just at the first one, off to look at the rest..


----------



## Ina (Sep 15, 2014)

Sea, They are amazing. Have you ever seen the one around San Antonio? They are beautiful also, but so humid you almost couldn't breath. :wave:


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 15, 2014)

I have been to the glow worm caves in NZ.
they are fab...and so quiet..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2014)

Ina said:


> Sea, They are amazing. Have you ever seen the one around San Antonio? They are beautiful also, but so humid you almost couldn't breath. :wave:



No I haven't Ina, but here's a short video on some natural caves in that area...


----------



## Ina (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes Sea, Those are the one's Michael and I went through. They are amazing. I don't know with their humid all year around, but lovely to tour. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 15, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I have been to the glow worm caves in NZ.
> they are fab...and so quiet..



The pictures are beautiful, that must have been a very nice experience Vivjen.


----------



## Raven (Sep 16, 2014)

Magnificent and beautiful! Thank you SB. I would love to see the the Antelope Canyon in Arizona
because the colours are unbelievable.
Several years ago we visited the Luray Caverns in Virginia and were impressed by the natural
beauty there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 16, 2014)

Lost forest world of the world's largest cave...http://mysteriousuniverse.org/2014/09/the-lost-forest-world-of-the-worlds-largest-cave/


----------

